# Vancouver Band Seeks to Share Lockout Rehearsal Space



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Hi folks,

Just taking a shot here (Craig's List has not been too fruitful). We are a 5-piece band playing/recording/gigging in Vancouver. Very mature and responsible bunch - in our 30s with other jobs.

We would love to share a cool lockout rehearsal space with another/other similar, trustworthy band(s). The whole lugging around of the setup to by-the-hour rehearsal spaces is getting tired.

We want something in or very close to Vancouver. We are definitely not time-hogs...would probably use only 15 hours a month or less. Let me know if you got anything!

Cheers,
Blair


----------

